

Messenger probe just impacts on Mercury - jdnier
http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/d-brief/2015/04/30/messenger-mercury/#.VUJ17xfmqlp

======
caseyf7
I guess there was no easy alternative, but I kinda hate that we had to crash a
junked satellite onto a planet.

